# Merlin, Bess and Jake



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

The dogs and I are looking after our grandson Jake this week as he has Chicken Pox. So just a few pics of him chilling with the dogs.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't think of any nicer companions to recover from chicken pox with. They are all so sweet looking.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. Merlin is in love. Thank you for sharing. Made my morning. What s cutie Jake is. 
And I love Merlin's cut!
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute poo's and cute little Jake hope he gets better really fast


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

They both adore Jake. And he loves to play with them.
Jake actually got his name from a Golden Retreiver we had when his mum was growing up, she loved that dog so much and I think it's lovely that she chose the name for her son.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Absolutely adorable. Merlin is in love. Thank you for sharing. Made my morning. What s cutie Jake is.
> And I love Merlin's cut!
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I would love it if his hair could stay just as it is at the moment, I love the length and think it suits him. Bess is due for a cut and I'm still toying with the idea of doing it myself, haven't plucked up the courage yet.!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I would love it if his hair could stay just as it is at the moment, I love the length and think it suits him. Bess is due for a cut and I'm still toying with the idea of doing it myself, haven't plucked up the courage yet.!!


Just start slow. Take a little at first till you feel more comfortable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Do Jake and his mum have their own dog as well, or do they share yours?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Bess is so beautiful and such a nice chocolate color her coat is so nice


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Do Jake and his mum have their own dog as well, or do they share yours?


Yes they have a 2 year old Golden Retreiver named Jiggy


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Bess is so beautiful and such a nice chocolate color her coat is so nice


It is nice but so thick and quite curly, but she doesn't get as many matts as Merlin, only a few actually. The only thing is that she is going very grey on her back, she looks like she's been sprinkled with talcum powder.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Just start slow. Take a little at first till you feel more comfortable.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I need to find a way of getting her to sit still, I give her treats which she loves but they don't make her hold still.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely to see your two - I bet they are a great distraction from itchy chichken pox scabs.  
Bess is lovely and Merlin looks great - how are you going with brushing him?


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely to see your two - I bet they are a great distraction from itchy chichken pox scabs.
> Bess is lovely and Merlin looks great - how are you going with brushing him?


Not too good. I think he knows we're frightened of him biting us and he is deffinately winning the battle. He shows his teeth all the time and growls a lot. Will keep trying though !!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It looks like chicken pox is fun with Merlin & bess x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It looks like chicken pox is fun with Merlin & bess x


Not too much fun for Nan, this is my third week now looking after him what with it being half term the other week.

Wouldn't have it any other way though, 
precious times with my lovely grandson


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Lovely photos. Bess looks bigger than Merlin now. Hope Jake gets better soon x x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Minnie said:


> They both adore Jake. And he loves to play with them.
> Jake actually got his name from a Golden Retreiver we had when his mum was growing up, she loved that dog so much and I think it's lovely that she chose the name for her son.


Ah that's why there are so many Rovers and Deefers at school  (not to take away from the sentiment though which is lovely xx)


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

eddie1 said:


> Lovely photos. Bess looks bigger than Merlin now. Hope Jake gets better soon x x


She is still about 3/4 the size of Merlin but she looks bigger because she needs a cut. Only a couple of pounds lighter in weight though, I can still pick her up with one hand which I can't do with Merlin.
Here's hoping he will be able to go to school next Monday. He's getting bored now, chicken pox are so horrible but at least he's had them now and no worrying about him getting them when he's older.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

When Eddie is ready for his hair cut he looks twice the size he really is. Merlin and Bess look lovely together. One day I might see you out walking with them x x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

eddie1 said:


> When Eddie is ready for his hair cut he looks twice the size he really is. Merlin and Bess look lovely together. One day I might see you out walking with them x x


We usually go on the playing field on the Ashfield Estate everyday, so if you ever go we might just bump into you.
We do meet quite a few cockapoo's on our walks they seem to be getting a popular breed.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, their retriever looks lovely, are your dogs ok with him? - for grooming, have you tried grooming her on a table? not necessarily a grooming table (although with 2 dogs maybe a good investment), I used to groom Dudley on the garden bench when the weather was ok, it was easy to tie him to as he never kept still otherwise, alternatively yoga mats make good grooming matts for tabletops, the soft flexible waffle pattern (or similar) type, I have a lilac colour one I use on the grooming table if I am grooming a dark colour dog.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Lovely pictures, their retriever looks lovely, are your dogs ok with him? - for grooming, have you tried grooming her on a table? not necessarily a grooming table (although with 2 dogs maybe a good investment), I used to groom Dudley on the garden bench when the weather was ok, it was easy to tie him to as he never kept still otherwise, alternatively yoga mats make good grooming matts for tabletops, the soft flexible waffle pattern (or similar) type, I have a lilac colour one I use on the grooming table if I am grooming a dark colour dog.


It's strange because Jiggy likes Merlin, but Merlin doesn't like Jiggy, Jiggy doesn't like Bess but Bess loves both of them. They get along ok though really but we usually meet up outdoors so they just all run around after each other.

I only have a breakfast bar which isn't ideal to groom them on, but I have thought about getting some kind of Matt to put on it to stop them slipping all over. I usually use an old towel but that just slips off, so a yoga matt sounds just what I need.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Jiggy is beautiful too. I do love a Golden retriever!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Jiggy is beautiful too. I do love a Golden retriever!


The reason why I would love a Goldendoodle one day. I have met three most beautiful Goldendoodles with the most gorgeous personalities. I'm totally sold.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just had to look again on the big screen (laptop vs phone) Merlin and Bess are gorgeous!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> The reason why I would love a Goldendoodle one day. I have met three most beautiful Goldendoodles with the most gorgeous personalities. I'm totally sold.


I too love the golden doodles but to be honest I didn't know they existed when we had Merlin. Saying that my daughter struggles with the strength of her Retreiver that's why I prefer the size of mine, if they do pull it's not too bad and they don't pull me over like bigger dogs do.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

For me the size was the issue. A golden doodle takes a full seat in the car, a cockapoo can easily go on someones lap. Same thing with the canoe. That was what tipped me.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> For me the size was the issue. A golden doodle takes a full seat in the car, a cockapoo can easily go on someones lap. Same thing with the canoe. That was what tipped me.


Rather that that tipped you than a big dog 
I've not been in my canoe since I had billy - and the thought of been in an open canoe with OH. Billy R&R is just not appealing - there would be no peace and tranquility - just screams, chaos and capsizing!!


----------

